# Favorite DIY Projects



## naturallyfab (Oct 5, 2010)

What do you guys like to do?  Personally, I love knitting!  I have the Stitch and Bitch books, and am currently working on one of the bags.  

I also really like to sew, but I need some more ideas of what to make!  What do you guys think?  What do you guys like to do?


----------



## bellaboomboom (Oct 5, 2010)

I like sewing too and belong to a quilting guild plus once a week I get together with a small group and we work on our quilts.  It's so much fun (challenging at times) but when your project is complete you just feel so good!  Plus they make nice gifts!


----------



## Bjarka (Oct 5, 2010)

I crochet, do hair bands and hair clips, glass bead necklaces and I want to start making Fimo clay pendants.
I wish I was any good at sewing, but my skills only suffice for minor mending lol


----------



## kaliraksha (Oct 6, 2010)

Nice topic, OP! I feel a bunch of us want to share past and current works... or works in progress but don't want to make our own thread.

I guess my hobby is cooking and baking. I've dabbled in knitting, and painting (not really sure what I was doing there!). I've also recently gotten into repurposing stuff... especially my old clothes. I find really cute cheap stuff sometimes that isn't perfect, and why not make it perfect or personalize it?

Thing I've made most recently:

a three tiered layer Metalocalypse (animated show) bday cake for my boyfriend and his 2 friend's bday party. It came out ok... it was my first time making a cake not from the box.

Cake


----------



## KimmyAnn_678 (Oct 6, 2010)

I knit, spin, dye yarns/fibers and sew as well.  Baking, too.  I've been practicing special occasion cakes because I'm convinced when I finally get married I'm going to make my own cake LOL.

I'm starting to get into gift mood now for Christmas.  Sewing wise I do alot of purses and totes for myself and gifts (I love buying patterns off Etsy!  I buy so many patterns then never have the time to actually make them all LOL).  

Knitting wise, I did alot of French Press Felted Slippers last year.  I'll probably make more this year because some of family members heard I was making slippers for Xmas gifts and let me know ahead of time they didn't want slippers, but then when they saw how cute and stylish they were they regretted not getting a pair LOL.  Breckenridge Cowl is another pattern I'll probably use for gifts this year.  I just finished one for a Birthday gift (just need to put buttons on).  I also just finished a Just Enough Ruffles Scarf that will be someone's XMas gift.  

For myself, I have the pattern for Peaks Island Hood and I need to choose a yarn and buy it so I make one for myself 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I love  Ysolda Teague's Designs.  OMG, the Opera Gloves... I want to make a pair so bad!

I'm also going to start a Travelling Woman this week... I have a few yarns that will work, just need to make  my final choice.  This will be my first shawl 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'd love to see pics of what everyone is doing... I wish I could share but I don't have a camera at the moment LOL.


----------



## kaliraksha (Oct 6, 2010)

I love the Peaks Island Hood... it would be great in an emerald or forest green. What color were you thinking of?


----------



## finchkittie (Dec 3, 2010)

I seriously love anything DIY. Right now I'm into reconstructing/repurposing. I love to take something old and make it new/reusable again. I'm also into soap making right now and I'm trying to get into sewing (but I fail at it as of now).


----------

